# A word about Star Stellar Lite Rods....



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

AWESOME!!! There's your word. Seriously, if you are looking for a good rod for a C-note, it can't be beat.

I own two seven footers, that I use for flounder, trout and in the 'Yak. I've fished them enough now to say without a doubt, they are top-notch equipment.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I got the biggest Stelar lite they make and it is one of my favorites. 11' 3-8 oz casting rod


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I've got the 11' casting with a 525 on it and the 10' casting with a 6500 mag elite on it. I've been so pleased with them that I bought Star rods for our boat also.I've got 4 of their 50# trolling rods and 2 of their 80# trolling rods. They are as well or better made as some much more expensive rods. Star rods are definitly a good value.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I have a 6' 6" that I use as an inside jetty stick at IRI for throwing BT's and Storms, have also used it on the OBX piers with Gotchas...nice rod!


----------



## dandrew (Jun 15, 2006)

I have the 11' 2-5oz. spinning rod with a 560Slammer reel. It is by far my favorite set up. the rod performs very well. I'm thinking about getting the 9' 1-4oz. to pair with my 460 Slammer as well. Great rods.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

ive got a couple stellars and a bunch of delux and custom models they make and i love them...they are probably my favorite rod company and ive never had one break in the 3 or so years ive been using them


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just as a heads up folks Star rods are manufactured by Sea Striker. I have delt with them on a couple occasions and that is a very reputable company who stands by their product. They currently own Penn as well.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Star Stellarlites - Great Rods*

I own three and love 'em. I bought an 8' 1 piece spinner in 2001 and two 11' MH surf rods in '02 - a spinner and a conventional. They were among the first new surf sticks I bought upon retiring to FL. Even with a goodly number of high end rods, one of those two goes in the rod mix during the Spring & Fall Pompano runs. They are a pleasure to fish.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I used some of these rods paired up with a Shimano Calcutta 400 with Power Pro and these things are great. However, I was cheating b/c I was on a boat and catching Stripers up on Long Island, but these sticks are great!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

dam u all. just kidding. now i gotta pick up one. I'm such a tackle ho. lol


----------

